# magic 6.1.08!



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVaxgSXuLsY

hehe, he as so awesome, he tripped a couple of times (hes not used to the footing yet and their were a couple of holes)


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

wow hes such an awesome horse. He looks to be healing well. Cantering and everything. He and Jewel Thief are so cute together. That awesome that hes out where he can fun free whenever he pleases and isnt cooped up in a stall.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw he's so cute!  Looks soo happy, I love the new place.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Cute!! Nice to see another lazy rider other than me who hasnt got a paticularily tall horse but still uses the fence to mount off LOL!!!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

^ lol! yeah its nice just bein lazy occasionally! 

haha, thanks guys, yea he LOVES his new place!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

He is such a pretty boy!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

omg hes so cute! i want him!


----------



## julestar (Jun 9, 2008)

that horse is beautiful and looks so happy and healthy
good job


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks guys!!!


----------



## imike24 (Sep 4, 2008)

me too. So lovely.
__________________
top stretchers top extenders hair removers weightloss pills antiaging reviews real estate sports self growth shop travel weightloss


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Kiki said:


> Cute!! Nice to see another lazy rider other than me who hasnt got a paticularily tall horse but still uses the fence to mount off LOL!!!


Hahaha got to love the bluntness you see on this forum sometimes :lol:


----------

